# Two project on the table: Input anyone?



## KING44 (Aug 7, 2009)

1) Converting a Blackhawk to Bisley grip frame - looking for stainless bisley grip frame. Numrich is out. Brownells is blued, and Midway is out of the Bisley. Any other ideas? I would like to add an octagon barrel possibly. Any sources?

2) Where can I get an entire internal spring, sear, hammer, trigger kit for a Colt Frontier Scout?

Thanks for the input.

While I have your collective attention . . . attentions? Whatever.
I am looking for a stainless trigger guard for a GP100. Just the trigger guard. Ruger won't sell them -you have to send the gun in, and Numrich has them on their perpectual "check back in 60 days" list.

Thanks again.


----------

